# RS232- Schnittstelle hat Fehler



## wolfi056 (7. September 2009)

Hallo

Ich brauche für eine elektronische Hardware eine reine serielle Schnittstelle ohne einen USB/Serial- Konverter.
Da meine Standrechner keine mehr hat, griff ich auf den Laptop zurück, doch dort funktioniert RS232 nicht. 
Zu den Einstellungen:
BIOS: 3E8-IRQ4
Gerätemanger: 1 Kommunikationsport COM1
Betriebssystem: XP x32
Laptop: IBM T30
Wenn ich das angehängte Programm ausführe, und Pin 2 und 3 überbrücke, sollten Zeichen im Receive- Fenster erscheinen, tun sie aber nicht.
Voltmetermessung ergab -5,5V zwischen Pin 3 und Masse (Pin 5).
Was kann da falsch laufen?

mfg
wolfi056


----------



## hela (7. September 2009)

Hallo,
hast du die Funktion schon mal mit anderer und aktueller Software (wie z.B. dieser) getestet? Damit funktioniert das auf meinem PC.

P.S.
Mit einem Voltmeter wirst du vermutlich nur einen Spannungsmittelwert und nicht das Signal messen.


----------



## wolfi056 (7. September 2009)

Funktioniert auch mit deiner Software nicht.
Wenn ich einen USB/Serial- Konverter anschließe, dann empfängt das Programm Daten (Pin 2 und 3 überbrücken), aber wenn ich bei der Schnittstelle hinten direkt am Anschluß überbrücke, rührt sich auch nichts. Die Parameter sind übrigens richtig eingestellt.

Nein, das ist mir schon klar, wollte mit den -5,5V nur zeigen, dassdie Schnittstelle mit Spannung versorgt wird. Denn wenn die BIOS- Einstellungen verändert werden, hat man teilweise keine Spannung.

mfg
wolfi056


----------

